# Ethyl-Oleate



## The big guy (Feb 26, 2006)

Ethyl-Oleate, I've been reading that you can suspend almost anything in it, if you use prop it works well and the shots are pain free, but it is a expensive product..Is this true?


----------



## The Iron Bull (Feb 8, 2007)

not that expensive Bro


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 12, 2010)

Three things with EO. One, it has never been studied for it's long term safety in humans or is it FDA approved. Two, some people have severe reactions to it. Three, it melts some plastics and rubber stoppers. I just don't like that, lol.


----------



## PanterA (Mar 12, 2010)

The ethyl oleate I use has never melted any stoppers or plungers. It's said to be the highest grade EO around, made in the US by one of the largest chemical producers world wide, and hard to obtain. I love it. Makes life easier.


----------



## Dusters (Mar 14, 2010)

It seems like pretty much every ugl out there uses EO.  Why is that?


----------



## Right Hook (Mar 14, 2010)

Dusters said:


> It seems like pretty much every ugl out there uses EO.  Why is that?



It's easier to make high mg/ml gear with EO.  Having said that it sucks endlessly if you have a reaction to EO.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 14, 2010)

Right Hook said:


> It's easier to make high mg/ml gear with EO.  Having said that it sucks endlessly if you have a reaction to EO.



Exactly, and not to mention there are not studies on it's safety. 

As for Pantera, well bro, I guess you just have super EO, cause your the only person I have ever heard say anything like that. 

Personally, I don't really understand the point of having super high doses gear anyways.


----------



## Built (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Exactly, and not to mention there are not studies on it's safety.
> 
> As for Pantera, well bro, I guess you just have super EO, cause your the only person I have ever heard say anything like that.
> 
> Personally, I don't really understand the point of having super high doses gear anyways.


Easier shipping.


----------



## PanterA (Mar 16, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> As for Pantera, well bro, I guess you just have super EO, cause your the only person I have ever heard say anything like that.


 
Well I've been using it for 7 months straight, and two 8 week cycles previous to this.... It makes me wonder if people are saying this just because they heard someone say this 

It could very well be low grade EO though....

I've gone back to very old used syringes (because of this topic), pulled the plunger back and had no sticking or any sings of corroding. I have had a big vial for about 6 months that has 2 pieces of the stopper floating around in it. It happened when I was filling the vial, and they're still there.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 17, 2010)

Built said:


> Easier shipping.



For international I see that. But I don't get International. 

As for the EO, I have personally seen it attack filter units if let sit in too long. I am also talking about 100%EO. Most people use 50% or less. That won't mess with vial stoppers. 

I guess I just feel, maximum concentration's or less of AAS in GSO, 2%BA, and 18%BB are just fine for me. Pretty much makes everything painless as long as you keep short ester's at 100mg/ml or less, and long at 300mg or less(approximate). With the exception of a few things that when they hit the wrong spot can cause some discomfort. But nothing unbearable.


----------



## PanterA (Mar 17, 2010)

My gear is 99% EO and 1% BA.

You're not the first person I have heard say this, so I do believe you, but it doesn't happen with mine.


----------

